# ONR- can I use any Cellulose sponge?



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

So I've ordered some ONR as I'm keen to see what all the fuss is about.

In preparation for it arriving I took a trip to B&Q to pick up a grout sponge which seem to be the default wash media with ONR on here.

Unfortunately all the stores near me have no stock of either the single sponge or the four pack.

I'm not keen on spending £8 + £5 delivery to get myself a Zym0l sponge so I'm looking for an alternative.

B&Q had a couple of other sponges, would either of these ones be ok;

Decorators sponge

Heavy duty decorators sponge

B&Q own brand decorators sponges

From looking at the packet the first two are celluslose which I seem to recall reading on here is what you are after.
The last one is polyurethane, which is what the B&Q grout sponges are made of I think.

Can anyone give me any pointers? I'm confused


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Stevoraith said:


> Can anyone give me any pointers? I'm confused


Not a lot to be confused about really. The reason that only the grouting
sponges are recommended is the way that they work with regard to water,
and hence dirt, absorbtion. The fairly hard cellulose sponges will bear no 
comparison. I doubt that B&Q are the only DIY outfit to sell the soft grouting 
sponges.

An alternative can be a noodle mitt, though do expect some discolouration.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

I wish I knew what our US equivalent was to you guys over pond. I think out of those 3 the ones that are in the 5 pack look to be the softest(which means nothing by a picture really).

For ONR washing(we use a TON in winter) I prefer a sponge that has smallerish pores but with lots of large pores too - the zymol tight poly cheap pores seem like they would just drag larger particles around instead of keeping them off the paint. Looks like the 5 pack type sponges have a mix of those good pores.

A tip otherwise to soften the sponges - soak them in hot or warm water for a little while then take them out and twist and crumple and work them for a few seconds, they will soften up big time.

Here is a video I posted to detailing guide to show guys on some US forums how we wash in winter with ONR.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218862


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Steve, what's confusing me is that I have never seen a grout sponge so I'm not sure what properties I'm looking for when selecting an alternative!
Do I want something with large holes in it? Like a natural sponge type thing? And should it be soft to the touch?
The decorators sponges I linked to mention being highly absorbant, is that not what we want?

Homebase do not seem to have anything suitable, there is a hardware store near me while I will pop into but failing that I might have to make a trip to a more distant B&Q.

Apologies if I'm asking daft questions or making too much of a deal about this but the last thing I want to do is consign ONR to the bin because I don't get on with it when the fault really lies with a poor choice of wash media.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A grout sponge is quite different to a "normal" one... however... and I may get attacked for saying this..... I use a normal one

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a few grout sponges Stevoraith, if you can wait a few days, why don't I send you one to have and try? (for nothing by the way)

The only thing I would say that is a negative for the B+Q grout sponges, is that they feel a bit firm for the first few washes. However, the more you use them, the more they soften-up. Having said that, they're not that firm that they'll do any damage as long as your gentle... you should always be anyway...

They are all I use now for washing now. Tried all manner of mitts and noodles but keep coming back to the B+Q GS's


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> I have a few grout sponges Stevoraith, if you can wait a few days, why don't I send you one to have and try? (for nothing by the way)
> 
> The only thing I would say that is a negative for the B+Q grout sponges, is that they feel a bit firm for the first few washes. However, the more you use them, the more they soften-up. Having said that, they're not that firm that they'll do any damage as long as your gentle... you should always be anyway...
> 
> They are all I use now for washing now. Tried all manner of mitts and noodles but keep coming back to the B+Q GS's


Nice offer mate :thumb:

I use the Grout sponge a lot and think they're great


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Don't worry too much about the outcome, ONR will almost certainly win you
over. Just make sure that you allow it the dwell period and you'll be fine!



Stevoraith said:


> Do I want something with large holes in it? Like a natural sponge type thing?


Yes, kinda... There should be enough water absorbtion for the structure to
almost collapse when fully loaded. As said, it takes a few soakings for even 
the B&Q sponges to achieve this.



The Cueball said:


> ...and I may get attacked for saying this, I use a normal one


...and there was me thinking that it was only I who courted controversy 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't use those sponges (in you first post) myself. A grout sponge is made of a different cell construction (open cell) so that the water (with dirt in it) flows through and doesn't sit on the surface and then get swiped over your paint.
You'll see the difference when you use one. A 'normal' sponge has closed cells, but of course the ones on the surface are partially open so crap sits in them and can't move 'into' the sponge.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Wee_green_mini - I'd be very grateful if you'd be happy to send me a grout sponge (i'd be happy to pay shop price + p&p) - Feel free to PM me.

I've been to my nearest 2 B&Q stores over the last 3 days and both were out of stock.

After using my current sponge for ONR washes for the last year, it's starting to look a little sorry for itself!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll need to have a check... although I have a few spare, I do need my own spare, that's why I offered one to Stevoraith. I'll check out my wee stash and get back to you later :thumb:


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> I'll need to have a check... although I have a few spare, I do need my own spare, that's why I offered one to Stevoraith. I'll check out my wee stash and get back to you later :thumb:


Good lad - much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> A grout sponge is quite different to a "normal" one... however... and I may get attacked for saying this..... I use a normal one


Yer aff yer heid!:lol:



wee_green_mini said:


> I have a few grout sponges Stevoraith, if you can wait a few days, why don't I send you one to have and try? (for nothing by the way)


That's a very generous offer mate, I'd be daft not to take you up on that :thumb: PM on it's way.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Just a quick post to say thanks to Wee_green_mini.

He's just PM'd me to say he'll send a grout sponge and wouldn't even take payment for it.

Top man - and another reason this Forum is head and shoulders above the rest in terms of community.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry Al and Steven , I forgot to say, your sponges were posted last night and just caught the last collection at tea-time, so small chance they'll be waiting at home for you tonight when you get home, but more likely appear tomorrow (Saturday).
Remember they'll soften-up considerably after a few washes. As usual be gentle and you'll be fine. Hope you like them. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is mine WGM.????????

:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If yer no fast yer last CB 
:lol:


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine arrived today Dennis, thanks again, it's a fantastic gesture :thumb:

Will let you know how I get on with the ONR :detailer:


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, so just to clear this up for anyone else who may be reading;

I've just re-read Steves FAQ/guide and I remembered him saying cellulose sponges were what you need. But what he actually said was cellulose sponges are NOT the best thing to use! 

The first post in this thread would have been different if I'd read the guide again!


----------

